
The Adults in the Room - SnarkAsh
https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/the-adults-in-the-room-1837487584
======
ColinWright
I don't understand ... why do people keep submitting this? What value does
this have? How does this enrich my life? When I've read this, how am I a
better person?

What of consequence have I learned?

What am I missing?

================================

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20902514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20902514)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20789479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20789479)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786676)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20782097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20782097)

------
tracker1
Maybe, just maybe... the owners already have a dozen other sites doing "woke
journalism" and simply want to compete in Sports news as well. That the woke
journalism at Deadspin actually dilutes and weakens their brands even if less
profitable because it covers a broader market.

Much the same way as cereal companies carry "healthy" options despite most of
their sales being "sugar" options, or that pasta sauce companies sell many
varieties of sauce, even if some don't sell as well or have as high a margin.
It's about covering the zones (to burrow a sports metaphor).

In the end, I think "The Adults In The Room" are short sighted and ignorant of
anything resembling a bigger picture. And those journalists working for an
e-Sports magazine might be better off going elsewhere if they don't actually
want to write about Sports.

\--- edit:

Beyond this, the story is from a few months ago... and this was my feeling at
that time.

